# Brief von Computec Media



## p1nk (9. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

vor 4tagen habe ich einen brief von computec media erhalten in dem etwa stand:

sicherlich möchten sie auch diese ausgabe des buffed-magazin's lesen, da sie leider trotz mahnung ihrer zahlung
nicht nachgekommen sind haben wir die auslieferung eingestellt und werden wenn nötig rechtliche schritte einleiten...
(der wortlaut stimmt nicht ganz da ich den brief gerade nicht vor mir habe...)

allerdings habe ich noch nie ein buffed-magazin bestellt noch habe ich jemals eine rechnung erhalten... (auch diesem schreiben lag kein einzahlungsschein bei.

hat jemand von euch gleiche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Didjumoi (9. März 2010)

ich würde mcih an deiner stelle mal bei denen melden und fragen wieso du die rechnung bekommen hast und wie die lieferadresse lautet ... nich dass sich da einer nen schabernak geleistet hat

Edit: sollten dass, abseits aller erwartungen, pöse pöse menschen sein, die nur dein geld wollen, würde ich mal adresse und eventuell den eigentlichen "Schreiberling" googeln ... schau dir die kontaktdaten einfach nochmal genauer an.

btw.: steht deine adresse eigentlich korrekt auf dem brief? ... könnt u.U. ne verwexlung sein


----------



## Kev_S (9. März 2010)

Also erstmal^^ falsches Forum und dann, Ich habe diese Erfahrung mit andern Zeitschriften gemacht gehabt, allerdings hätte ich das nicht bei dem buffed magazin erwartet O.o


----------



## NurdieRUhe (9. März 2010)

Lass DIr eine Kopie Deiner rechtsverbindlichen Unterschrift zukommen. Falls diese fehlt, ist der Vertrag nichtig. Fertig.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Manchmal habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass einige Personen eine Anleitung zum Kacken benötigen.

Du bekommst eine Mahnung für etwas was du nie bestellt hast.

Also was machen wir? Richtig! Wir rufen dort an und klären den Sachverhalt. Meine Güte, so schwierig kann es doch nicht sein.

Und ja, du darfst jetzt auf die Toilette gehen.


----------



## Destromas (9. März 2010)

Hatte auch einen Brief bekommen, und hab nie was bestellt und wenn ich das tuhe dann bezahl ich das per kreditkarte!
Hab die scheisse einfach ignoriert hab jetzt schon die 2. Mahnung. Wenn ich bestraft werde schick ich die rechnung an Buffed und die sollen das bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass einige Personen eine Anleitung zum Kacken benötigen.
> 
> Du bekommst eine Mahnung für etwas was du nie bestellt hast.
> 
> ...


Besser hätte mans nicht ausdrücken können.^^ In den 4(!) Tagen hättest Du das längst persönlich klären können, anstatt es erst mit Dir rumzuschleppen und dann extra einen thread hier dafür aufzumachen. Wie soll Dir hier bitte jemand im Forum helfen?! Da steht meist ein Bearbeiter irgendwo auf dem Schreiben... ruf den an, klär Dein Problem und fertig.

*/vote 4 close*


----------



## Khemenu (9. März 2010)

Hi,


wir schon gesagt, würde ich mir eine kopie des Vetrags zuschicken lassen.

Wenn du noch nie etwas von dieser Firma gehört hast würde ich Datenschutzrechtlich folgendes fragen (ist zwar auf email bezogen aber passt):



Da Ihre E-Mail an mich persönlich adressiert ist, fordere ich Sie hiermit gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) auf: 


Sie haben mir gegenüber unverzüglich offenzulegen, welche Daten ausser Name und E-Mail-Adresse Sie über meine durch diesen Namen/diese Adresse identifizierte Person gespeichert haben, und aus welchen Quellen diese Daten stammen.
_§ 19 Abs. 1, § 34 Abs. 1 BDSG_ 
Sie haben den Verwendungszweck dieser Daten ebenfalls unverzüglich mir gegenüber offenzulegen.
_§ 19 Abs. 1, § 34 Abs. 1 BDSG_ 
Sie haben *sämtliche* meine Person/meine E-Mail-Adresse betreffenden Daten unverzüglich zu löschen und mir diese Löschung zu bestätigen.
_§ 20 Abs. 2 Satz 1, § 28 Abs. 3, § 30 Abs. 3, ferner § 4 Abs. 1 BDSG_ 
Ich untersage Ihnen jedwede zukünftige Speicherung meine Person bzw. meine E-Mail-Adresse betreffenden Daten ohne meine vorherige ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung.
_§ 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2, § 4 Abs. 2 BDSG_ 
Ich untersage Ihnen die Übermittlung dieser Daten an Dritte. Für bereits an Dritte übermittelte Daten fordere ich eine unverzügliche Sperrung.
_§ 28 Abs. 3 BDSG_


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

Wie könnt Ihr nur erwarten das manche hier selbstständig denken , da machen die lieber im Forum nen Beitrag auf ,anstatt das Ding zwischen den Ohren zu benutzen.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (9. März 2010)

Destromas schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen Brief bekommen, und hab nie was bestellt und wenn ich das tuhe dann bezahl ich das per kreditkarte!
> Hab die scheisse einfach ignoriert hab jetzt schon die 2. Mahnung. Wenn ich bestraft werde schick ich die rechnung an Buffed und die sollen das bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine signatur sagt alles! (Dummheit kennt keine Grenzen!!) mehr braucht man nicht hinzufügen zu diesem unsinn.


----------



## Starfros (9. März 2010)

Destromas schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen Brief bekommen, und hab nie was bestellt und wenn ich das tuhe dann bezahl ich das per kreditkarte!
> Hab die scheisse einfach ignoriert hab jetzt schon die 2. Mahnung. Wenn ich bestraft werde schick ich die rechnung an Buffed und die sollen das bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hat Buffed damit zutun? nur weil es ein Magazin von dem ist?? wohl kaum


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2010)

NurdieRUhe schrieb:


> Lass DIr eine Kopie Deiner rechtsverbindlichen Unterschrift zukommen. Falls diese fehlt, ist der Vertrag nichtig. Fertig.



Erm, nein. Du kannst auch Verträge abschliessen ohne zu unterschreiben.




Destromas schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen Brief bekommen, und hab nie was bestellt und wenn ich das tuhe dann bezahl ich das per kreditkarte!
> Hab die scheisse einfach ignoriert hab jetzt schon die 2. Mahnung. Wenn ich bestraft werde schick ich die rechnung an Buffed und die sollen das bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halte ich für eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Takius (9. März 2010)

Aha, da ist also jemand unwissend, vielleicht auch minderjährig,. noch nicht so versiert im Umgang mit solchen medien und Vorfällen und schon kommen die Großkotze mit Jurapromotion raus und machen einen auf dicke Hose.
Freundlicher gehts auch, aber hauptsache mal wieder jemanden runtermachen, wa? -.-

Würd ich sowas kriegen, würd ich mich auch erst beim Absender oder der Firma, in dem Fall nunmal buffed wies scheint, melden und fragen, was da los ist, und wenns ein Forum gibt in dem man AUF HILFE HOFFEN aknn, nutz ich das doch auch.


----------



## p1nk (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass einige Personen eine Anleitung zum Kacken benötigen.
> 
> Du bekommst eine Mahnung für etwas was du nie bestellt hast.
> 
> ...



könntest du mir deine ausleihen?


----------



## Potpotom (9. März 2010)

Du kannst auch gleich ne 45er Baretta holen und da einmarschieren... 

Mensch, schiesst doch nicht immer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Anrufen, prüfen wie es dazu kommen konnte und dann ggf. reagieren.


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Also nur vorweg, habe gleiches Problem, jedoch von anderem Anbieter auch schon gehabt.
Falls die wirklich "pöse" sind und du dir sicher bist, dass du von DEINEM PC aus nix gemacht hast, dann geh auf die Homepage der Verbraucherzentrale und klick dich ein bisserl durch. Die haben da eine Vorlage für ein Schreiben diesbezüglich. Habe dieses Schreiben an den Gläubiger geschickt und niemehr von ihm gehört.


Edith
Oder du schickst denen, was Khemenu postet, das is sogar fast besser.


----------



## Silanas (9. März 2010)

Destromas schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen Brief bekommen, und hab nie was bestellt und wenn ich das tuhe dann bezahl ich das per kreditkarte!
> Hab die scheisse einfach ignoriert hab jetzt schon die 2. Mahnung. Wenn ich bestraft werde schick ich die rechnung an Buffed und die sollen das bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"scheisse ignoriert":

Nuja, beim Abwarten wird´s halt teuer. Schick das halt mal an buffed, dann wird´s nochmal teurer, weil buffed hat damit nichts zu tun.

Ist leider nur ein geistig ziemlich bescheidener Beitrag meinerseits, aber aus Fehlern lernt man.

Und ach ja. I-Net hin oder her. Ich weiß noch, wann ich meine Shift Taste benutzen darf. Aber "tuhe" Du das, was Du meinst, was richtig ist.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Aha, da ist also jemand unwissend, vielleicht auch minderjährig,. noch nicht so versiert im Umgang mit solchen medien und Vorfällen und schon kommen die Großkotze mit Jurapromotion raus



Auch wenn es dich vielleicht unwahrscheinlich frustrieren wird...ich bin Jurist.



> Destromas, on 09 March 2010 - 09:03, said:
> 
> Hatte auch einen Brief bekommen, und hab nie was bestellt und wenn ich das tuhe dann bezahl ich das per kreditkarte!
> Hab die scheisse einfach ignoriert hab jetzt schon die 2. Mahnung. Wenn ich bestraft werde schick ich die rechnung an Buffed und die sollen das bezahlen
> ...



Clever...gaaaaanz clever.


----------



## Æxodus (9. März 2010)

hmm ja kriminelle Welt.

ich hab gestern ein Schreiben von der Telekom bekommen, dass mein X-tra Anschluss seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr von mir genutzt wird und er deshalb in der nächsten Zeit automatisch gekündigt werde. Ich bin schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr bei der Telekom und hate dort auch nur einen Internetanschluss net mehr und net weniger, wobei das eher ein Hinweisbrief ist anstatt eine Rechnung mit Zahlungsanforderung. Desweiteren bitten die mich Sie anzurufen um den Sachverhalt zu klären. Ja ne ist klar ich ruf dort an und nach 2 Wochen kommt ne Rechnung über 60 € da die Hotline ja 5 € die Minuten gekostet hat. Ich würd erstmal gucken ob die Hotline kostenpflichtig ist ansonsten Ablage P.

@nurdieRuhe

sollte dieser Vertrag über das Internet entstanden sein, dann bedarf er keiner Unterschrift

Mfg Æxodus


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Aha, da ist also jemand unwissend, vielleicht auch minderjährig,. noch nicht so versiert im Umgang mit solchen medien und Vorfällen und schon kommen die Großkotze mit Jurapromotion raus und machen einen auf dicke Hose.
> Freundlicher gehts auch, aber hauptsache mal wieder jemanden runtermachen, wa? -.-



Was hat unwissend mit logischem denken zu tun ? 

Wenn er minderjährig ist , kann man sich ja nicht an seine Eltern wenden , ne ist klar.


----------



## Khemenu (9. März 2010)

korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre aber ist es nicht so, dass die dir beweisen müssen, dass du einen vertrag abgeschlossen hast und nicht umgekehrt?

...solltest du die fragen welchen vertrag du abgeschlossen hast und wann und wie und so weiter...


----------



## p1nk (9. März 2010)

eigentlich gings mir ja nur drum mal zu sehen ob andere schon das gleiche problem hatten.

und ich schaue grundsätzlich immer zuerst im internet nach bevor ich irgendwo anrufe... dies tue ich nämlich sehr
ungerne da ich, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass z.b. -scytale- am anderen ende der leitung ist, eher eine anleitung zum kotzen 
bräuchte als eine zum kacken...


----------



## Escalion (9. März 2010)

Hallo!

Seit Computec den Vertriebspartner gewechselt hat funktioniert gar nichts mehr in Sachen Rechnung und Versand!

Ich habe nun schon die dritte Rechnung die inhaltlich falsch ist (erst mal grundsätzlich falscher Preis und Versandkosten, dann noch welche mit Versandkosten wo keine sein sollten,...) und das Call Center (gehört zum Vertrieb) ist auch nicht in der Lage telefonische Bestellungen richtig aufzunehmen.
Da wird einem schon mal gesagt, das was man wolle gibt es nicht mehr oder nicht mehr in der Form und man muss die teuere Variante nehmen (obwohl per Internet noch bestellbar), dann dauert das ewig, die Kundennummer die man für die Internetbestellung braucht bekommt man nur dadurch heraus, dass man auf seiner abonierten Zeitschrift sich etwas zusammenrätselt.
Ach ja, am WE kam nun das vor zwei Monaten bestellte Klassenheft ein zweites mal an mit dem aktuellen zusammen - auch wieder mit falscher Rechnung (Versandkosten).

Also wenn jemand hier vom Verlag das lesen sollte: ihr macht echt gute Zeitschriften, aber euer Call Center/Vertrieb (DPV glaube ich) ist zum davonlaufen!

Gruß
Escalion


----------



## xashija (9. März 2010)

Hi Kÿrâ,

bitte setze dich doch mal mit unserem Abo-Dienstleister in Verbindung und schildere das Problem. Die Kontaktdaten findest du hier: http://abo.buffed.de/?menu=contact

Edith meint: Am besten telefonisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1nk (9. März 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Hi Kÿrâ,
> 
> bitte setze dich doch mal mit unserem Abo-Dienstleister in Verbindung und schildere das Problem. Die Kontaktdaten findest du hier: http://abo.buffed.de/?menu=contact
> 
> ...



kk werds heute abend mal versuchen (auch nur weil du meinen namen richtig geschrieben hast!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist eigentlich zam nicht da? der sollte ihn eigentlich ändern...!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

thx und cucu


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Kÿrâ schrieb:


> wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass z.b. -scytale- am anderen ende der leitung ist, eher eine anleitung zum kotzen
> bräuchte als eine zum kacken...



Och das bekommen wir sicherlich auch noch hin.


----------



## BlackBirdone (9. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erm, nein. Du kannst auch Verträge abschliessen ohne zu unterschreiben.



 Konkludentem Handeln und übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen die anscheint nicht vorliegt.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Konkludentem Handeln und übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen die anscheint nicht vorliegt.



Sicher?


----------



## xashija (9. März 2010)

Kÿrâ schrieb:


> kk werds heute abend mal versuchen (auch nur weil du meinen namen richtig geschrieben hast!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Namensänderungen übernehme ich inzwischen - bin nur noch nicht bis zu deiner Email vorgedrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird heute noch erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dich vielleicht unwahrscheinlich frustrieren wird...ich bin Jurist.




Dann hoffe ich, dass ich mit dir Großkotz nie etwas zu tun haben muss.
Es erhebt dich nicht über gewisse Umgangsformen, auch wenn das hier in den Buffedforen gern vergessen wird und sich jeder aufführt wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.
Spiel dein vergrößertes Ego da aus, wo es angebracht ist, und das ist NICHT hier.




> Was hat unwissend mit logischem denken zu tun ?


Wieso? Er/Sie HAT logisch gedacht. Buffed-Magazin->Buffed-HP->Buffed-Forum.


----------



## Dhundron (9. März 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass ich mit dir Großkotz nie etwas zu tun haben muss.
> Es erhebt dich nicht über gewisse Umgangsformen, auch wenn das hier in den Buffedforen gern vergessen wird und sich jeder aufführt wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.
> Spiel dein vergrößertes Ego da aus, wo es angebracht ist, und das ist NICHT hier.




Was bist du denn für ein Vogel? Ist das gelber Neid, der aus deinen Augen trieft?

Aber du hast natürlich Recht: Ist doch wirklich unmöglich; da nimmt sich einer das Recht und wendet Erlerntes aus seinem Beruf auf sein Privatleben an!

Wenn du das nächste mal einen Dachdecker siehst, der sein eigenes Haus deckt: Ey du Großkotz, spiel dein vergrößertes Ego woanders aus!


----------



## Caldoverde (9. März 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Vogel? Ist das gelber Neid, der aus deinen Augen trieft?
> 
> Aber du hast natürlich Recht: Ist doch wirklich unmöglich; da nimmt sich einer das Recht und wendet Erlerntes aus seinem Beruf auf sein Privatleben an!


Da nimmt sich jemand raus, als Fachmann einen Laien lächerlich zu machen. Fachwissen schützt nicht vor Arroganz.



> Wenn du das nächste mal einen Dachdecker siehst, der sein eigenes Haus deckt: Ey du Großkotz, spiel dein vergrößertes Ego woanders aus!


Nicht alles, das hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...

Wünsche allseits gutes Benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass einige Personen eine Anleitung zum Kacken benötigen.
> 
> Du bekommst eine Mahnung für etwas was du nie bestellt hast.
> 
> ...






omg .. du bist so eklig-.-

... wurdest du so erzogen :´( das du so was schreiben musst?


----------



## Thufeist (9. März 2010)

Was regt ihr euch so auf?!
Im ersten Post steht doch nur ob jemand GLEICHE ERFAHRUNGEN gemacht hat.
Es wird nicht geschrieben was man machen soll oder der gleichen, vielleicht
ist das alles schon geklärt..

Es ging um die gleichen Erfahrungen..

Manche brauchen eine Anleitung zum kacken?!
Andere ne Anleitung zum lesen als Hörbuch..


Echt nicht normal wie sich hier künstlich teilweise an jedem Kram hoch gezogen wird..


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2010)

Recht hat er trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (9. März 2010)

naja selbst wenn man noch minderjährig oder unwissend ist, dann sollte man doch mal auf die idee kommen einfach mal dort anzurufen oder falls man sich das nicht traut denen einfach ne email oder nen brief zu schreiben wo man dann reinschreibt, dass man nix abonniert hat usw. und gerne ne kopie vom vertrag haben möchte (selbst wenn der online abgeschlossen wurde). kann ja sein dass wer nen buffed abo gemacht hat und einfach als rechnungsadresse ne andere angegeben hat als die lieferadresse.

und bei so einer sache einfach nix zu machen kann sehr schnell sehr teuer werden.


----------



## Takius (9. März 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Vogel? Ist das gelber Neid, der aus deinen Augen trieft?
> 
> Aber du hast natürlich Recht: Ist doch wirklich unmöglich; da nimmt sich einer das Recht und wendet Erlerntes aus seinem Beruf auf sein Privatleben an!
> 
> Wenn du das nächste mal einen Dachdecker siehst, der sein eigenes Haus deckt: Ey du Großkotz, spiel dein vergrößertes Ego woanders aus!



Was ich für ein Vogel bin? Einer,der ein Problem damit, hat, wenn selbsternannte Fachleute unwissende, die Hilfe suchen auf widerlichste Weise niedermachen, und nichts anderes war der Post, auf den ich mich bezog. Wenn du das gutheißen magst- gz, du bist Deutschland.
Ein 'such dir einen Anwalt/lies stickys/wir können/wollen dir bei deinem problem nicht helfen' kann man auch anders ausdrücken als mit



> Manchmal habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass einige Personen eine Anleitung zum Kacken benötigen.
> 
> Du bekommst eine Mahnung für etwas was du nie bestellt hast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhundron (9. März 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Was ich für ein Vogel bin? Einer,der ein Problem damit, hat, wenn selbsternannte Fachleute unwissende, die Hilfe suchen auf widerlichste Weise niedermachen, und nichts anderes war der Post, auf den ich mich bezog. Wenn du das gutheißen magst- gz, du bist Deutschland.
> Ein 'such dir einen Anwalt/lies stickys/wir können/wollen dir bei deinem problem nicht helfen' kann man auch anders ausdrücken als mit




Ups, Entschuldigung..

Ich habe nicht gemerkt, dass du Scytale gemeint hattest. Ich habe die Namen etwas überlesen und dachte, du meintest Khemenu.
Der hatte sich so eine Mühe gemacht und die Gesetzestexte kopiert, deswegen war ich da etwas ungehalten.

Also, sorry nochmal^^


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2010)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum das hier in gegenseitiger Flamerei enden muss, aber aufgrund dessen ist der Thread jetzt zu.
Habt Euch alle lieb oder geht Euch aus dem Weg =)


----------

